# Quick Trip to Pineview



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

It’s been a long time since I went ice fishing at Pineview, but with a little extra time this morning, we headed up. The kids enjoyed bouncing back and forth between reeling in fish and sledding down the closest bank. 

After about an hour, the kids were cold, so we loaded up and headed home for some fresh fish tacos!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good! Glad that you and the kids had success. Nothing worse than not catching fish when the Kidos are with you.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Glad to see consistent size like that from Pineview, last couple years the perch have been micro apart from a few.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Nice job getting the family out for a few hours on the holiday!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Greay job! How thick was the ice up there?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Slap That Quack said:


> How thick was the ice up there?


6" - 8"

The best part for me was watching my kids sharing intently at the end of the pole, watching for any indication of a bite. Good thing the bites came as quickly as I set the pole down, because at six and four, their attention span it's that great!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, that smile on the first pic is worth a million bucks. Good job dad.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats! nothing better then having the Kids out and catching fish.. that makes those tacos taste even better with some of that home made love!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hey Jeff - what part of the lake were you fishing and depth? All I've heard so far was reports of smaller perch, so it's nice to see some bigger ones...even if they're not jumbos.

Good job taking the kids out.  I'm glad the fish cooperated for you. Those tacos look great too - I'm already hungry and it's only 9:40am...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Hey Jeff - what part of the lake were you fishing and depth? All I've heard so far was reports of smaller perch, so it's nice to see some bigger ones...even if they're not jumbos.
> 
> Good job taking the kids out. I'm glad the fish cooperated for you. Those tacos look great too - I'm already hungry and it's only 9:40am...


Thanks for the kind words!

We were off Cemetery Point, in about 20 feet of water. However, people were catching them in 10 - 30 feet. I don't know if the perch were super active that day or what, but everyone around was hammering them. Good luck!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we did the east side just off the parking lot in about 15... maybe 20 feet of water got 25 in an hour and a half. perch meat was the ticket.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like the place if relaxing, great job and have fun.


----------

